# National Insurance Number -- How Did You Get Yours? Anyone?



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,

I didn't realize I needed one to legally work. I thought my BRP (work permitted, no recourse to public funds) was enough!

Might you share stories?

Thank you, it would help me a great deal.
NYer
PS: I had a more detailed post up a few days earlier, apologies for the same content, but no-one answered!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need one to legally work. It's like a social security number. You need one so that you are taxed properly. If you don't have one when you start work, you will be taxed at a generic rate and adjustments will be made after you receive your NI number.

To get one simply phone the Jobcentre:

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can phone Jobcentre Plus on Tel 0845 600 0643 and follow their instructions. They will either arrange an interview or send you a form to complete and return.
Or you can visit your local Jobcentre Plus office and pick up the form.


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thank You!*

Very helpful, thank you both so much!

NYer


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I phoned job center and they sent me the forms to fill in and I've sent them back off, with a copy of my passport and a copy of my visa. They may require an interview, else they will send me my NI number in post. Pretty simple procedure.


----------



## GoldCoastBound (Sep 9, 2012)

all the info will be on gov.uk


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Bronwyn and GoldCoastBound!

NYer


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently phoned the job centre to have an application sent. They told me I needed an interview to get a number but assigned me a date which will be during my honeymoon. I was then told I had to wait until I got back from my honeymoon (Start of September) to even book an appointment for the interview meaning I won't get my number until end of September. (They are several weeks behind at my local center appearantly.). This is proving frustrating as I have not had interest from prospective employers and recruiters as I don't have a NI number (was told my app is not being considered twice without it) even tho I have my BRP which allows me to work. Has anyone else encountered this? If I were to book the interview for the NI number before my honeymoon, would they check my entry stamp during the interview? Furthermore, why does it matter if I go on a weeks honeymoon? I have a BRP! Super frustrated ATM.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Bethany7 said:


> I recently phoned the job centre to have an application sent. They told me I needed an interview to get a number but assigned me a date which will be during my honeymoon. I was then told I had to wait until I got back from my honeymoon (Start of September) to even book an appointment for the interview meaning I won't get my number until end of September. (They are several weeks behind at my local center appearantly.). This is proving frustrating as I have not had interest from prospective employers and recruiters as I don't have a NI number (was told my app is not being considered twice without it) even tho I have my BRP which allows me to work. Has anyone else encountered this? If I were to book the interview for the NI number before my honeymoon, would they check my entry stamp during the interview? Furthermore, why does it matter if I go on a weeks honeymoon? I have a BRP! Super frustrated ATM.


You don't need a National Insurance number to take a job so whoever is telling you you're not being considered without it is wrong.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I understand that I don't need the number but some employers seem to want all formalities sorted first. Any insight on not allowing to go on holiday after booking the NI 
interview but returning from hols before said interview?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can certainly go on holiday and return in time for your interview.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe they misunderstood and thought you were still on a finance visa (no work) since you are going on your honeymoon.

Good luck on getting it soon.

M


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought the first person i spoke to made a mistake so I called the job centre the following day and again was told I needed to be in the country from the day I make the interview appointment until I receive my card in the post. I made it clear I have a spouse visa and a resident card and am not a resident of anywhere else, just going on holiday for a week. But she still canceled my application and told me to call back in September without being able to explain the reasoning for the rule. My husband seems to think it is most likely a blanket rule for all those applying to avoid people getting an NI number for benefits while not actually staying in the UK. Not sure so will try for an interview time now for after our honeymoon and hope the entry and exit stamps aren't scrutenised.


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*I Had the Same Exact Experience....*



Bethany7 said:


> I thought the first person i spoke to made a mistake so I called the job centre the following day and again was told I needed to be in the country from the day I make the interview appointment until I receive my card in the post. I made it clear I have a spouse visa and a resident card and am not a resident of anywhere else, just going on holiday for a week. But she still canceled my application and told me to call back in September without being able to explain the reasoning for the rule. My husband seems to think it is most likely a blanket rule for all those applying to avoid people getting an NI number for benefits while not actually staying in the UK. Not sure so will try for an interview time now for after our honeymoon and hope the entry and exit stamps aren't scrutenised.


Hi Bethany,

I called the NI number office back in July and answered a few questions (why I needed a NI, my nationality, when I arrived in the UK, how long was my residence permit valid for, etc.) I was then told I needed to come into a JobCentre Plus for an interview. The earliest interview from the day I called (July 31st) was August 22nd.

I told the woman I would be traveling back to the US in August, and that I would be landing back in the UK on that day. She then told me to call back when I was back in the UK and make an appointment then.

I thought about it, and decided I would go to the interview upon landing. So I called back, and was told that was not possible, that I could not "go on holiday and then go to the interview. You need to be in the UK at all times. And you cannot leave the UK when your application is being processed."

My trip to New York is far from a holiday, but anyway! I am more chicken than you so I will call them as soon as I land.

I am in the same boat. I am an actress, and my BRP says work permitted, but prospective agents will not even consider representing me unless I have that number. So don't feel alone!

Have a wonderful honeymoon.

Warm regards,
NYer


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi NYer,

Sorry that you are in the same boat but glad it's not just me! It's super frustrating not being able to apply for work, a position I was well suited for would not consider me without the number and I feel useless not even being able to apply for positions for another month. I'm going to try to get an appointment for the day after we return and if they refuse to process my app then book in for a new one that day. Good luck to you!


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey Bethany, I hope you're doing great and everything is going smoothly for you. Don't worry about the NIN, you'll get it eventually but it is true that you have to be in the country after you've had the interview. In my case, I wasn't required to do an interview, I just called the Job Centre Plus and the lady was very helpful, she asked me a few questions and after 4 working days the application forms arrived. I filled them out, sent a copy of my passport and visa and a few days after that, my NIN arrived by post. I didn't get a card though, just a sheet of paper that has my NIN on it. 

Anyway, I understand your frustration, but it's procedure, so try not to worry about it and have a lovely weekend and of course enjoy your honeymoon!!! 

On the other hand I haven't applied for any jobs yet since my little one is still at home with me. Even if I did work, the kinder garden would cost approximately as much as I would earn for a start, so I think it's more practical if I stay at home and mind the little one for now. Besides, I 'm still lost, I feel like Alice in Wonderland, I'm still confused about which way I have to look when I cross the street hahaha  . But overall, I'm happy I'm finally with my husband and I'm really enjoying our family life, which is the most important thing really.


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking through this thread I'm seeing everyone has something called a 'BRP'.. Feeling a little silly asking this now, but what is it and should I be getting one (do you need this to apply for an NIN)? I just received my Spouse Visa last week, and am flying to the UK in the coming week, and thought all I needed / all I'd be getting was the sticker in my passport. Also, it doesn't say anything in my passport about having the right to work, only that I don't have recourse to public funds. Getting confused - can someone please help?!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No you don't. You won't get your biometric residence permit until you renew your visa in 30 months' time. Your visa in your passport will be sufficient document for your right to work, even if it doesn't say so (Jobcentre Plus staff and potential employers will understand).


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, that gets rid of a ton of stress - thank you so much for the quick reply, Joppa!


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Update*



Bethany7 said:


> Hi NYer,
> 
> Sorry that you are in the same boat but glad it's not just me! It's super frustrating not being able to apply for work, a position I was well suited for would not consider me without the number and I feel useless not even being able to apply for positions for another month. I'm going to try to get an appointment for the day after we return and if they refuse to process my app then book in for a new one that day. Good luck to you!


Hi Bethany,

Hope you had a splendid honeymoon!

Anyway, I called today for an appointment and got a date for the 12th of September. I was told to bring my passport, proof of address, and proof of employment. I told the agent I wasn't offered a job, but needed an NIN in order to apply to the talent agency. She then said to bring as much proof as possible, so I am printing screenshots of the agency's policy that all talent signed with them need a valid NIN. I am also printing out a casting notice that they need American actors for a shoot in September and October.

I'll update you as to how the interview goes!

Warm regards,
NYer


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Update*



NewYorkerinBritain said:


> Hi Bethany,
> 
> Hope you had a splendid honeymoon!
> 
> ...


So I got my interview date for the 16th of September, 2013.

The letter from jobcentreplus I got after making my in-person appointment was really soul-crushing and quite frankly, degrading.

"Dear ________


We need to see you to obtain the information we need to decide whether we can give you a National Insurance Number.

[They need]

1) Evidence of your identity
2) Other documents to help us corroborate your circumstances
3) You must provide enough evidence to satisfy you are genuinely employed

The list is not exhaustive. You must bring all the evidence of your self employment that you have."

I gave up a long career in New York for my Brit! But that doesn't matter now....

I am an actress.

1) Can my Equity card mean anything to these JobCentre/NIN people?
2) Can My Spotlight membership mean anything to said people?

I love the UK, very much love living here... but I hate the British bureaucracy more and more. Vehemently hate. I feel it's reciprocal. And that takes away a little more and more from how I feel about living here.

But I love this board. Sanity online.

Nyer


----------



## Catalanista (Aug 24, 2013)

*NI number*

I have had many jobs in the Uk and have never , ever been asked for an NI number until my first day in the job.
However I am a British citizen so it may have not ocurred to anyone to ask for it before then.

AN NI is required in order to contribute to National Insurance tax and you would not be able to work legally without one. The fact that employees are asking for it before allowing you to apply for a job might indicate that they are confusing the right to work with a National Insurance number.

I would suggest you try to explain the difference if they give you the opportunity. 
An NI number proves your right to work so I guess if you look at it simplistically the lack of NI number might suggest you dont have the right to work. If that makes sense?

That said, it normally takes a week or so following your interview before you receive the NI number.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I had my appointment today and learned some pretty interesting information.

First, the reason employers are being strict is due to recent tax changes. Businesses now have to report earnings and tax to HRMC on a monthly basis, rather than yearly, causing many employers to want the number up front.

Also, because of this, many employees who don't have the number are needing to apply, causing a surge in appointments being booked. This is most likely why we were told that we needed to stay in the country, to make sure appointments are available for those who need them most. But it was not mandatory.

I was also told that as a job seeker I should not have a problem receiving my number, most likely in a couple weeks in the post. No proof of employment is needed.

I brought tons of paperwork showing my address, marriage cert, bills, etc yet all I needed was passport, visa, marriage cert, my US social security number, my husbands NIN (Super important which they didn't tell me before!) and that was it. Was in and out in 10 mins with my proof of applying, but will not receive my number for a couple of weeks.

They made it much more of a stressful situation than it needed to be! I have an interview tomorrow so I hope my proof of applying will help me qualify! Good luck NY and keep us posted!


----------



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

I had my appointment yesterday, and all they asked me for was my passport (which had my visa in it), and proof of my UK address (just provided a letter from my bank). The woman asked me several basic questions (ie: 'Is this your married or maiden name / do you plan to change it?' - 'Do you hold any other nationalities?' - 'Is this your first time looking for work in UK?'), and asked for my husbands name, birthday, and occupation. She did ask for his NIN, which I didn't have but told her I could easily get as he was waiting outside, and she said it wasn't a problem or necessary, and moved on. Signed my name on a few lines and that was it. She told me I can now "officially begin looking for work," said I should have my number within a few weeks, and gave me a piece of paper to show employers in the interim. Ten minutes, in and out. Didn't ask for my Social Security #, or to see my marriage license; not sure why Bethany7 was told her husbands NIN was super important, but they didn't seem to care about it at my interview. Maybe it's circumstantial? Either way, I found it to be super easy and painless - a definite first in this whole process !


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

The lady helping me seemed a bit frustrated over guideline inconsistencies. As explained to me The NIN number is important to identify the UK citizen I'm married to, so the official who is processing the app doesn't refuse because of any questions or missing info. Also, I haven't changed my name and his name is quite common so perhaps that had something to do with it, if that's what you mean by circumstantial.


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thank You!*



Catalanista said:


> I have had many jobs in the Uk and have never , ever been asked for an NI number until my first day in the job.
> However I am a British citizen so it may have not ocurred to anyone to ask for it before then.
> 
> AN NI is required in order to contribute to National Insurance tax and you would not be able to work legally without one. The fact that employees are asking for it before allowing you to apply for a job might indicate that they are confusing the right to work with a National Insurance number.
> ...


Hi Catalanista,

thank you for your post. And your thoughts make total sense! But the acting world is complex, and not like normal jobs... I might work for ITV one week; the National Theatre for the next five months, and the BBC for one day in between. So I had to provide proof I'm self-employed... which I understood after the letter I received from the Job Centre folk to prepare for my interview.

My prospective agent's website lists the two criteria as separate items:

- are able to legally work in the UK
- have a vaild National Insurance number.

I was told Monday that I would get a letter with the decision in the next 2-3 weeks.

Thank you again for taking the time to post!
NYer


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thank You Also, And Good Luck Bethany7*



Bethany7 said:


> I had my appointment today and learned some pretty interesting information.
> 
> First, the reason employers are being strict is due to recent tax changes. Businesses now have to report earnings and tax to HRMC on a monthly basis, rather than yearly, causing many employers to want the number up front.
> 
> ...


Hello Bethany!

So I guess you got a letter as well before the interview? I also brought tons, because they listed what I needed to bring, and then wrote ominously: "This list is not exhaustive."

And so armed with the knowledge provided by this thread, as well as what I was told to bring to my interview, I brought:

- my passports: stage (maiden/and expired) and married (current) name
- my husband's passport and NINo
- my Social Security card
- our joint council tax bill 
- my bank statement (under my stage-aka-maiden name)
- my Equity card
- my Spotlight card
- a copy of the contract of the last film I was in
- a copy of the review of the last play I was in
- a DVD of the last film I was in
- five years' worth of pay stubs of film/tv/stage work
and other items including my welcome letter to UK Equity as well as my pension plan and insurance terms for being a member of Equity.

My interview took 45 minutes, but was actually very pleasant. The interviewing officer made a few mistakes on the form, which he crossed out with a line, which I looked over, and had to initial.

After which -- my passports, BRP, marriage cert, Equity card, Spotlight card were taken, photocopied and stamped and returned to me. All cards were photocopied on both sides, so any PINS should be covered up (a heads up to anyone reading.)

An official came by shortly and signed and I signed as well.

"You should get an answer as to your decision in two to three weeks."

Good luck to both of us... keep us posted?

Thanks loads, and hope you had an amazing honeymoon Bethany.

NYer


----------



## NewYorkerinBritain (Jan 2, 2013)

VisaVivs said:


> I had my appointment yesterday, and all they asked me for was my passport (which had my visa in it), and proof of my UK address (just provided a letter from my bank). The woman asked me several basic questions (ie: 'Is this your married or maiden name / do you plan to change it?' - 'Do you hold any other nationalities?' - 'Is this your first time looking for work in UK?'), and asked for my husbands name, birthday, and occupation. She did ask for his NIN, which I didn't have but told her I could easily get as he was waiting outside, and she said it wasn't a problem or necessary, and moved on. Signed my name on a few lines and that was it. She told me I can now "officially begin looking for work," said I should have my number within a few weeks, and gave me a piece of paper to show employers in the interim. Ten minutes, in and out. Didn't ask for my Social Security #, or to see my marriage license; not sure why Bethany7 was told her husbands NIN was super important, but they didn't seem to care about it at my interview. Maybe it's circumstantial? Either way, I found it to be super easy and painless - a definite first in this whole process !


Thanks, VisaVivs!

Odd how we all had different experiences at our interviews!

My interview was a mix of what Bethany7 experienced, and you. My interviewing officer (a man) had absolutely no interest in my husband's NINo or passport, nor my Social Security Card.

Painless, but it did take 45 minutes.

Thank you!
NYer


----------

